# hp all in one 4280 driver for Vista



## jem_in_ms (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm having a dificult time with my hp all in one 4280 ?. I've uninstalled the driver that came with it, and I'm looking for the updated vista 32 bit driver to download for this product. Please help?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi Jem
Is it a Deskjet F4280, or a Photosmart C4280?
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareCategory?lc=en&cc=us&lang=en&dlc=en&product=3390949&

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareCategory?lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3192753&lang=en&


----------



## PalominoGirl (Jul 17, 2007)

I have a question: When I purchased my PhotoSmart C4280 All-in-One 5 months ago at the same time I purchased my notebook I didn't install it right away. I was in the middle of renovating and now it's rodeo season and I'm on the road a lot so I didn't even open up the box until last week and get a load of it: There was NOTHING in that box except the unit itself and the styrofoam surrounding it. I called the store -- They wouldn't even discuss the problem. So I tried HP (even though I had UNACCEPTABLE experiences w/ them over this very notebook!) and get a load of this one: They sent me a link to purchase a power cord and ink. I said -- in so many words -- I'd rather MAKE my own power cord than to buy so much as a sheet of paper from HP again, and I've purchased HP-EVERYTHING since 1997! Didn't seem to bother them at all ... 
My question: I clicked on the link you posted above and since I have NO software CD does this mean I have to download the entire 154Mb file? I mean -- is that the correct link for the software I need for this ignorant PSC?
Many thanks!


----------

